# Wedge replacement?



## harmon (Jun 15, 2013)

I resumed frame building from last year and have run out of wedges. Any advice on what I can use to replace them is appreciated


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Cut some new ones out on the table saw. Contact the company the frames were bought from and tell them you didn't get all the wedges.
And in a pinch get some popsicle sticks.

 Al


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Or you could leave the wedges out and go foundationless.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

do you have a fleet farm around you ,,, they have heavy paint sticks ,, take and cut it ti how long a frame is ,, then mark how wide you want it cut it and you have a new wedge ,,,,,, I have frames that are for plastic foundation I put a stick on the frame next to the slot ,, put in my wax foundation then put another stick in as a wedge you only lose a 1/4 inch or so of foundation , but it works .. the sticks are about 1/4 inch thick and inch plus a little wide I use them for a few other ways in the hive to


----------

